# MPD configuration problems.



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

Musicpd Install from the ports, also ncmpcpp.
If you know how to configure, but I have problems with sound in musicpd.

In linux freebsd use alsamixer but apparently not available, and the ports are alsa-lib and alsa-utils but just do not know how to start it.

My mpd.conf is this:


```
music_directory "/media/Datos/ArchLinux/Music"
playlist_directory "/home/lin/.mpd/playlists"
db_file "/home/lin/.mpd/mpd.db"
log_file "/home/lin/.mpd/log"
pid_file "/home/lin/.mpd/mpd.pid"
user "lin"
port "6600"
bind_to_address "localhost"


audio_output {
   type         "alsa"
   name         "My ALSA Device"

}

audio_output {
type            "fifo"
name            "visual"
path            "/home/lin/.mpd/mpd.fifo"
format          "44100:16:1"
}
```

config ncmpcpp:

```
# ---
# MPD
# ---
mpd_host = "127.0.0.1"
mpd_port = "6600"
mpd_music_dir = "/media/Datos/ArchLinux/Music"
mpd_connection_timeout = "5"
mpd_crossfade_time = "5"

# ----
# Bars
# ----
statusbar_visibility = "yes"
header_visibility = "yes"

# ------
# Delays
# ------
playlist_disable_highlight_delay = "1"
message_delay_time = "1"

# ------
# Format
# ------
song_list_format = "$7[$4%n$7]$9 $7[$9$3%l$7]$9 $1|$9 $7%a$9 $1|$9 $2%t$9 $R $5%b$9"
song_columns_list_format = "(35)[black]{t} (20)[black]{a} (6)[black]{l} (30)[black]{b} "
song_window_title_format = "{%a - }{%t}|{%f}"
song_status_format = "$b{$2%a$9 $3-$9 }$6{%t$9}"
now_playing_suffix = "$/b"

# ------
# Colors
# ------
colors_enabled = "yes"
color1 = "red"
color2 = "black"
empty_tag_color = "red"
main_window_color = "cyan"
main_window_highlight_color = "blue"
active_column_color = "green"
active_window_border = "black"
window_border_color = "red"
statusbar_color = "yellow"
header_window_color = "black"


# ------------
# Progress bar
# ------------
progressbar_color = "cyan"
progressbar_look = ">>"

# ----
# Misc
# ----
playlist_separate_albums = "no"
cyclic_scrolling = "yes"
fancy_scrolling = "yes"
display_screens_numbers_on_start = "no"
regular_expressions = "extended"
external_editor = "/usr/bin/gedit"
ignore_leading_the = "no"
# lyrics_database = "1" # 1 - lyricwiki.org | 2 - lyricsplugin.com
clock_display_seconds = "yes"
display_bitrate = "no"
state_line_color = "red"
state_flags_color = "blue"
state_window_color ="blue"
empty_tag_marker = "<empty>"
jump_to_now_playing_song_at_start = "yes"
ask_before_clearing_main_playlist = "no"
display_remaining_time = "no"
volume_color = "magenta"



visualizer_fifo_path = "/home/lin/.mpd/mpd.fifo"
visualizer_output_name = "visual"
visualizer_sync_interval = "30"
visualizer_type = "spectrum" (spectrum/wave)
```




But when trying to start mpd gives me errors in the audio, then there is not as set in freebsd as not to use.
In linux the mpd configuration works fine as I use alsa, but freebsd does not do.


----------



## rusty (Jul 13, 2011)

No reason to use that crappy alsa x( Just set it up to use OSS


```
audio_output {
type "oss"
name "OSS"
}
```

Obviously you'll need to load the sound driver at boot time, ie I have 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/sound-setup.html


----------



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey thanks for replying.

It ncmpcpp open smoothly, but I have no sound, he says ncmcpp Volume: n / a.


----------



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

The file /boot/loader.conf is empty, but the file boot/defaults/loader.conf not, then add the line there:

```
snd_hda_load = "YES"
```


----------



## rusty (Jul 13, 2011)

No, only put it in /boot/loader.conf, it's an override file so one doesn't mess with the defaults. 



> # You should not edit this file!  Put any overrides into one of the
> # loader_conf_files instead and you will be able to update these
> # defaults later without spamming your local configuration information.



I'm not sure if it's essential but best to not use spaces,

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```


----------



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

Now add:

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

file:
/boot/loader.conf

But even tells me Volume: n/a in ncmpcpp.

Ncmpcpp also does not show my music directory


----------



## rusty (Jul 13, 2011)

More than likely an ncmpcpp issue then, I recall it occasionally not reporting vol% on some Linux's.

Re: Music folder,
How are you sharing the music folder between FreeBSD and Archlinux? Any particular filesystem?


----------



## lin (Jul 14, 2011)

I do not think ncmpcpp problem because the setting is also used in Arch Linux and it works great.

Rather I think the problem is mpd in the OSS audio output.

On the music folder is on an NTFS partition, but is mounted on freebsd through fstab.
And of course I also thought the problem was with that partition, but copy the music folder to freebsd, change directories and mpd.conf ncmpcpp and still does not display my directory ncmpcpp.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 14, 2011)

Just to make sure: you did reboot after changing the /boot/loader.conf file, I presume?


----------



## lin (Jul 14, 2011)

After modifying the file restart the system whenever I modify some file reset the system to make the change.


----------



## lin (Jul 14, 2011)

The sound does work, install xmms from the ports to test.
And if it works, but with no sound ncmpcpp and does not display my music directory.


----------



## lin (Jul 15, 2011)

Well I think the problem is musicpd, searching mpd:
whereis mpd, tells me:
mpd: /usr/local/bin/mpd /usr/local/man/man1/mpd.1.gz /usr/ports/lang/mpd

If I try to uninstall tells me that is not installed.


----------



## lin (Jul 17, 2011)

Solved!
In the end I'm so mpd.conf:


```
music_directory "/media/Datos/ArchLinux/Music"
    playlist_directory "/home/lin/.mpd/playlists"
    db_file "/home/lin/.mpd/database"
    log_file "/home/lin/.mpd/log"
    pid_file "/home/lin/.mpd/pid"
    state_file "/home/lin/.mpd/state"
    sticker_file "/home/lin/.mpd/sticker.sql"
    user "lin"

    audio_output {
type "oss"
name "OSS"
#device "/dev/dsp" # optional
    format "44100:16:2" # optional
    mixer_type "hardware" # optional
    mixer_device "/dev/mixer" # optional
    mixer_control "PCM" # optional
    }


bind_to_address "any"
audio_output {
type            "fifo"
name            "visual"
path            "/home/lin/.mpd/mpd.fifo"
format          "44100:16:1"
}
```

And it works, I'm listening to music right now.


----------

